# Who is going to Blackdown 2005?



## SC1moretime (8 Mar 2005)

I am completely psyched about this upcomming summer! I just do not knwo what to expect! it could literally go either way! I applied as camp RSM i believe deep down inside ive got a chance...(cause im the only returing csm) but at the same time i know there are some killer aweosme staff cadets that will be comming back! im not sure who has aged out quit or who is not returnigng so it is hard to place myself! and im completely freking out!  and if i dont gET rsm I guess id be csm again (i hope for JCIY again) and i would be finewith that cause i had a super summer and i could fix all of my mistakes! so post here and tell me if your going to blackdown this usmemr as a cadet staff cadet or officer!
(ps sir, primer i finally joined! mainly cause cadet-world is blocked at school)


----------



## Burrows (8 Mar 2005)

Please see this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24916.0.html


----------

